# How many are from Texas?



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just wondering how many on the boards are from Texas and are interested in SQ . This is to have an idear to set up local competitions and g2g. Rick Philips and Dean Elzey plans to do a few local comps for newcomers to come and learn and for the old pros to come and compete in various cities in Texas.

So lets see how much interest are there!!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

North Texas represent! 5 minutes away from SoundScape.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

LaGrange.... Between Austin and Houston.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

North Texas, Frisco area!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

North Texas here. We'll just call it Fort Worth since you've probably never heard of Weatherford


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

In Dallas once a month minimum, but in Oklahoma City, which is close enough. (Moore Actually)


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

Longview (East Texas ~ 2 hours east of Dallas on I-20)


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

San Antonio right here muthafhawkerz. :0P


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in Keller, just north of Ft. Worth.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfellers (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm in Joshua, Southeast of Fort Worth.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like there are a lot of us North Texans here!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm in New Mexico now but can be in Ft Worth in about 5 and a half. Lubbock is two hours.


----------



## Doc69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Houston Texas here!!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Currently traveling Ardmore and Lawton Oklahoma to the Dee Eff Dub (DFW).


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Currently traveling Ardmore and Lawton Oklahoma to the Dee Eff Dub (DFW).


What does that mean exactly? Do you live in OK and travel to TX for work?


----------



## 09tc (Apr 6, 2009)

Bryan and Mansfield TX


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Hockley....but currently in Hermosa Beach, Ca.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

mires said:


> What does that mean exactly? Do you live in OK and travel to TX for work?


Stationed in tx, travel to Oklahoma ..


----------



## 09tc (Apr 6, 2009)

cfellers said:


> I'm in Joshua, Southeast of Fort Worth.


I use to work at hli energy in cleburne not too far


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Victoria here! Sometimes we call it "HICKtoria" because it's full of ********


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, there ARE alot. Last year we Texans and our OK buddies met at Soundscape alot! Where were all you guys?

Here is one Grayson aka Strakle set up:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/150101-north-texas-meet-august-3-a.html

Here is one in College Station last year:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Team Audio Xperts | College Station-Texas 6.8.2013

We had like 44 cars competing and over 50 cars there..

Here is one in Houston we did:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ston-texas-spring-break-g2g-03-16-2013-a.html

Had over 40 cars too..

Glad to see there are more interest in Texas than I thought, makes me happy!


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh hey! I'm in Texas. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bignev (Feb 12, 2008)

fort worth/Azle


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> In Dallas once a month minimum, but in Oklahoma City, which is close enough. (Moore Actually)


Small world. That's my home town.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Kriszilla said:


> Small world. That's my home town.


Well I live in the Broadmoore Golf Course area.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm surprised to see so many from Texas here. I live near Dallas myself.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

CDT FAN said:


> I'm surprised to see so many from Texas here. I live near Dallas myself.


x2 soo many new people that I never knew...



BTW here is our next meet... Im sure there will be a few in between but so far this is going to be the huge one.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llege-station-tx-june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg.html


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Got another one Im located in Fort Worth


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, never knew there were so many of us FW guys here.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

mires said:


> Wow, never knew there were so many of us FW guys here.


Same here!

I need a tune done to my system. Anybody with a good ear that can teach and tune in dfw? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ill come in for a few shows!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

You better Steve! I would be disappointed if you didn't. I will come to some of the Arkansas shows for USACi too.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

We are stationed in San Antonio for a year. Next summer we are off to Clarksville TN. (near Nashville)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

We often meet at Soundscape up in that area when they throw a show. We come compete to get points and hang out.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

SQ Audi said:


> You better Steve! I would be disappointed if you didn't. I will come to some of the Arkansas shows for USACi too.


Dallas is easy to get to. I will glady try to make a show or two there.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where is this place called Texas? I've never heard of it. ?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Where is this place called Texas? I've never heard of it. &#55357;&#56856;


Soundscape? It is in Plano.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Where is this place called Texas? I've never heard of it. ?


Its under some place that starts with a letter "O" Can never remember reallly... Must not be too important?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Its under some place that starts with a letter "O" Can never remember reallly... Must not be too important?


Ahhhh, that's where that smell comes from. All kidding aside, you know us Okc Essque Nerds have much love for you Texas Essque Nerds. Lol. You plan them. We'll show up.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Dallas here...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Ahhhh, that's where that smell comes from. All kidding aside, you know us Okc Essque Nerds have much love for you Texas Essque Nerds. Lol. You plan them. We'll show up.


ditto pumpkin..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

So any of you guys interested in competition? 

Ready for a g2g?

what?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Yea nothing is good too... We can just chat on here..


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

We dont like you.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> So any of you guys interested in competition?
> 
> Ready for a g2g?
> 
> what?


Isn't the next show at my shop in June?

Is there sooner ones that I don't know about? I want to have our tc upgraded a bit before the next show. What are you doing in your car new Chad? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm from Houston and attended the Spring Break GTG at Ricky's last year. Being a newcomer to SQ, it was a good time and I learned a few things. If anybody is putting together meetups, or whatever, I would be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The Performer said:


> Isn't the next show at my shop in June?
> 
> Is there sooner ones that I don't know about? I want to have our tc upgraded a bit before the next show. What are you doing in your car new Chad?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Gonna change a couple small things for this season...  Gotta win the money round this year.. 



MoparMike said:


> I'm from Houston and attended the Spring Break GTG at Ricky's last year. Being a newcomer to SQ, it was a good time and I learned a few things. If anybody is putting together meetups, or whatever, I would be interested in hearing about it.


Sounds good man, if anything happens Ill just post back on this thread with the actual link to the thread.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

On a side note, how many of you guys making the one in June? We got some really badass cars coming from Cali, Pennsylvania, Florida, and even Virginia. World champions, former world champions. Its the event that you dont want to miss. 

Just sayin...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Uh oh


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

basher8621 said:


> Uh oh


did you shart?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I did


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

Frisco area here........I'm an old head, but definitely love SQ...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

l a r r y said:


> Frisco area here........I'm an old head, but definitely love SQ...


Old fart here too. 46 and still kickin.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krazed (May 6, 2009)

San Angelo here! West (ok central) Texas stuff.

I feel so alone.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't know there was so much interest in SQ in Texas. Last I checked, it was all about BBQ sausages, beer, ginormous trucks, and country music ;p


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> I didn't know there was so much interest in SQ in Texas. Last I checked, it was all about BBQ sausages, beer, ginormous trucks, and country music ;p


Titties and beer... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silenced_recon (Nov 9, 2013)

The Performer said:


> Titties and beer...


 This x2...

Also, I'm in Austin.


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

In taylor which is 50 miles from austin but am in austin everyday. Any thing around here other than heatwave?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Austin/ San Marcos. We hope to be setting up a few sound events at my shop In San Marcos pretty soon. Id love to see some SQ guys make it out to show all the SPL crowd what a quality system can sound like.


----------



## damo4833 (Oct 27, 2011)

North end of DFW ... near Frisco/Plano

Another Old School kid here ... will 45 yrs in about 2 weeks.
Now y'all buy me some old school PPI Art Series amps for my install!!!! ; )


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

BassBaller5 said:


> Austin/ San Marcos. We hope to be setting up a few sound events at my shop In San Marcos pretty soon. Id love to see some SQ guys make it out to show all the SPL crowd what a quality system can sound like.


Where is your shop and what do yall carry? I can't find better than jl other than the one shop Iknow that has dynaudio.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> Austin/ San Marcos. We hope to be setting up a few sound events at my shop In San Marcos pretty soon. Id love to see some SQ guys make it out to show all the SPL crowd what a quality system can sound like.


Let us know man... I for one BLEED SQ and always down to revive it! 

Next show will be in early December in Tyler Tx, will be some big names there.. so who is down? WHen I get more info I will post it!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Let us know man... I for one BLEED SQ and always down to revive it!
> 
> Next show will be in early December in Tyler Tx, will be some big names there.. so who is down? WHen I get more info I will post it!


Where is the show in Tyler? That's my home town!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

49konvict said:


> Where is your shop and what do yall carry? I can't find better than jl other than the one shop Iknow that has dynaudio.


Hey man, you can check us out at audio-outlet.com. We are right on 35 in San Marcos. We carry JL, Digital Designs, Sundown, Alpine, and sooooon (early December) will be a licensed retailer for Illusion Audio.


----------



## silenced_recon (Nov 9, 2013)

BassBaller5 said:


> Hey man, you can check us out at audio-outlet.com. We are right on 35 in San Marcos. We carry JL, Digital Designs, Sundown, Alpine, and sooooon (early December) will be a licensed retailer for Illusion Audio.


I was just in your shop last week.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Let us know man... I for one BLEED SQ and always down to revive it!
> 
> Next show will be in early December in Tyler Tx, will be some big names there.. so who is down? WHen I get more info I will post it!


I wont be cmpeting but will be at the show.


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Let us know man... I for one BLEED SQ and always down to revive it!
> 
> Next show will be in early December in Tyler Tx, will be some big names there.. so who is down? WHen I get more info I will post it!


I'm in. That's less than an hour from me.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

basher8621 said:


> I wont be cmpeting but will be at the show.


Slacker!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

silenced_recon said:


> I was just in your shop last week.


Do you remember who you talked to?


----------



## silenced_recon (Nov 9, 2013)

BassBaller5 said:


> Do you remember who you talked to?


Don't remember his name. Younger guy, tall, lanky... Haha. 
I was in again there Tuesday, talked to him about the pioneer avh-x4500bt.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> I didn't know there was so much interest in SQ in Texas. Last I checked, it was all about BBQ sausages, beer, ginormous trucks, and country music ;p


well around here I make sure there is smoke rolling out of the smoker with all sorts of grilling----and yes I have a truck, but it ain't VIEWMONGOUS like that sharp 80" tv, and the music eminating from my house is Napalm Death, Morbid Angel, Slayer, Entombed, Sepultura, Cannibal Corpse, Yngwie Malmsteen, Carcass, and stuff like that....and of course lots of different beers. Death to all country music.:evil:

Believe it or not, I am somewhat interested in SQ. It's easy to get "easy listening" stuff to sound nice because it sounds nice to begin with............try getting a Napalm Death song sounding nice ANYWHERE. Now THAT's a challenge.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dec. 7th will be the day for the comp/meet in Tyler... So who wanna come hang out and listen to some great cars?


----------



## MikeDE (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you let me know where in Tyler it will be? Also, will we be able to listen to some of the cars, or will it be judges only?

Would like to bring my 16yr old son to hear some of the setups.

I have some nice Christmas gifts for his first car.

We are in the San Antonio area.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

silenced_recon said:


> Don't remember his name. Younger guy, tall, lanky... Haha.
> I was in again there Tuesday, talked to him about the pioneer avh-x4500bt.


That would likely have been me! Whats your name?


----------



## silenced_recon (Nov 9, 2013)

BassBaller5 said:


> That would likely have been me! Whats your name?


Dustin, and yours? I'll let you know when I'm in there next time.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

MikeDE said:


> Can you let me know where in Tyler it will be? Also, will we be able to listen to some of the cars, or will it be judges only?
> 
> Would like to bring my 16yr old son to hear some of the setups.
> 
> ...


All of the cars are open to demos...


----------



## g3gtsboy (Jul 6, 2013)

North Texas, Garland.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

silenced_recon said:


> Dustin, and yours? I'll let you know when I'm in there next time.


Taylor. Im the sales manager here with the white VW GTI


----------



## MikeDE (Dec 4, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> All of the cars are open to demos...


Thanks Southsyde, we plan to make it up. Look forward to it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

MikeDE said:


> Thanks Southsyde, we plan to make it up. Look forward to it.


Honestly, that is why I set up these meets anyways. To get more people inerested in SQ. I for one, have never refused a demo. Love handing out eargazms..


----------



## silenced_recon (Nov 9, 2013)

BassBaller5 said:


> Taylor. Im the sales manager here with the white VW GTI


I'll make sure to say hey the next time I'm in.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

SE Tx here 90mi east of Houston!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I think Ive asked this a few times in the thread, but how many of you guys are down to drive a few hours to get togethers and competitions? lol


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I think Ive asked this a few times in the thread, but how many of you guys are down to drive a few hours to get togethers and competitions? lol


It would depend on how far a couple of hours is and where I'm at in terms of my project! If said get togethers and comps had people who wouldn't mind helping install some gear I would most certainly be down to ride out! I need to get out town for a few hrs anyway!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I think Ive asked this a few times in the thread, but how many of you guys are down to drive a few hours to get togethers and competitions? lol


I ain't driving 8 hours to hangout with you. You'd get me into way to much trouble.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> I ain't driving 8 hours to hangout with you. You'd get me into way to much trouble.


Fine, at least drive 8 hrs to hang with Lil J... lol


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

Baytown Proud !!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Fine, at least drive 8 hrs to hang with Lil J... lol


Yeah, I'd drive 8 hours to hangout with lil j.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I would imagine that a lot of members have prior engagements on Sundays but I would be up for Sunday get togethers and I don't mind driving a few hundred miles. I try to make the Saturday events but I work most Saturdays.


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Dec. 7th will be the day for the comp/meet in Tyler... So who wanna come hang out and listen to some great cars?


Any more info on this?


----------



## lownlouddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Dallas tx here!


----------



## nightryderz05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Houston


----------



## kcbme (Oct 11, 2013)

Houston!
(humble) to be exact


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I am OUT for the Dec. 7th show. Will post up the next meet we are going to have.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Who is gonna make it to the biggest show/meet of the year?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llege-station-tx-june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg.html


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Who is gonna make it to the biggest show/meet of the year?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...llege-station-tx-june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg.html


I think we're gonna have to skip this one, I don't know where this mobile toys even is... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The Performer said:


> I think we're gonna have to skip this one, I don't know where this mobile toys even is...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It's where you go every morning!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tyler, Tx here. and am going to try to make the show in College Station. Not looking to compete though, had enough of that in the 80's


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> Tyler, Tx here. and am going to try to make the show in College Station. Not looking to compete though, had enough of that in the 80's


Awesome man, we go up to Plano a few times a year as well. You should try to make it out as well!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

give me a heads up when and where in Plano, would try to make it. love coming to comps, just not really enough ability to tune for me competing.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> give me a heads up when and where in Plano, would try to make it. love coming to comps, just not really enough ability to tune for me competing.


Ill give ya a PM next time we do!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

nice, thanks


----------



## MorganM (Dec 16, 2013)

Houston- League City...may need some help soon sealing up doors if any experts are nearby?


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

Houston Kingwood - This is the weekend of my birthday! I'll play it by ear.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats a good Bday present to yourself! Get to listen to some badass SQ cars!

Just sayin... if ya like those kinda things...


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> It's where you go every morning!


Ah Damn that's right... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Closkilla (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm a newbie to SQ located in NW Houston near Tomball


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Closkilla said:


> I'm a newbie to SQ located in NW Houston near Tomball


Welcome aboard, we have a pretty big group in Texas as you can see.. 

SQ IS ALIVE!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oh wait....I believe I am from Houston....right???


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Thats a good Bday present to yourself! Get to listen to some badass SQ cars!
> 
> Just sayin... if ya like those kinda things...


No doubt! I will try my best; just found out the wife is pregnant.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SoundJunkie said:


> oh wait....I believe I am from Houston....right???


I expect a full build done and tuned by then!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I expect a full build done and tuned by then!


I will do my best chief!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

derek0606 said:


> No doubt! I will try my best; just found out the wife is pregnant.


Don't tell me you're surprised, am pretty sure it was expected Good luck either way, I have three boys and boy oh boy they are bad.


----------



## Zins184 (May 14, 2013)

Southeast Texas here.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

say zin im thinking about competing in usaci SQ+ rookie class what do you think?


----------



## Zins184 (May 14, 2013)

sbeezy said:


> say zin im thinking about competing in usaci SQ+ rookie class what do you think?


lol Ski should of known you were on here too. But yeah go for it, its all for fun.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

USAC's rules have all changed now. With the guidance of Todd Crowder, it should be better than ever!


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> USAC's rules have all changed now. With the guidance of Todd Crowder, it should be better than ever!


I read a little of the rules the other night, it seems as if its something I can get into.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Don't tell me you're surprised, am pretty sure it was expected Good luck either way, I have three boys and boy oh boy they are bad.


Kinda lol but I freaked when I first found out. Then I realized Im actually excited. Besides I finally married this great woman in September after 9 years. 

I still tell everyone she pulled the goalie and didn't let me know! Lol I'm a big hockey fan so peopl laugh.

Thanks, it sounds like fun man, you sound like a lucky guy! 

As of now I'm making plans to go! Wooo lol


----------



## 00goobs (Nov 14, 2010)

I am in Spring, and would love to listen to some set ups. I love stereo anything... It will be great to meet car stereo addicts...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158763

There's this going on in Okc in a few months.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Another Texan here. Kinna hard to nail down exactly where though. 

I "live" in either Amarillo, Lubbock, or Corpus Christi. Currently in Odessa, as far as im concerned the ******* of the state. ( don't get all pissy, being my hometown I can say that)

Love hanging out with the OKC nerds. Wish some kind of monthly thing could be worked out, say in DFW area, being where everyone seems to be. 

Of course also wish boss would pull his head out of his ass and just let me relocate to okc permanently.


----------



## 00goobs (Nov 14, 2010)

jowens500 said:


> 3/29/2014 OKC G2G @ Highly's! - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum
> 
> There's this going on in Okc in a few months.


Looks promising for me, my family and I go to Lawton about every other month...

Thanks for this!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

North West Houston / Tomball


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg-official-release.html


DO NOT miss this!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm from Houston... Alief, TX to be exact!


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

When I think of Texas I think of Toby. It's weird how Toby is such a regional thing just in Texas and I've even had people I've met that were surprised I've never heard of Toby speakers.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I think Toby is out of business.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Those subs were awesome

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i grew up on the north side of houston and now i live in the sam houston national forest which is in montgomery texas


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Toby is still alive, I was there last month, unless something major has happened. They are putting a lot of focus on home audio it seems. 

http://www.tobyspeakers.com

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg-official-release.html

Dont forget the main event! Lots of heavy hitters coming!

So whose all in?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> I will do my best chief!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


How's it looking now?


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in Huntsville, Texas but work everyday in Conroe. Looking forward to competing and meeting everyone at the Aggieland show.

Shane


----------



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Im in Frisco, TX (30 minutes North of Dallas)
I just recently got bitten by the "Upgrade your car stereo bug" AGAIN


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

ssmith100 said:


> I'm in Huntsville, Texas but work everyday in Conroe. Looking forward to competing and meeting everyone at the Aggieland show.
> 
> Shane


Might be going to the aggieland show as well


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

There will be some name tags and perhaps a sign in sheet to see how many people actually shows up...


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> There will be some name tags and perhaps a sign in sheet to see how many people actually shows up...


I probably won't need a name tag. If like last year I'll be the one person with a cooler full of Keystone and a cowboy hat. Can't miss me. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> I think Toby is out of business.


Toby Guynn is out but he left the business to a young man...a very young man. Who has a shop in Arlington and he keeps the design the same for the speakers and enclosures.


The place they were renting downtown Fort Worth was too expensive for the income they had, so they decided to close doors a while back but again left it to a new owner who has been working for Toby for a long time.


I miss my Toby Sheriff, that little sucker sure packed a punch for a single ten with only 200watts.


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Im going to try to make it hoping I can get out of the Bakken in time!!! I have been working on my Dodge Challenger running Illusion tweet, Hybrid L3SE, Illusion C8 and Illusion C12XL x2 in 4th order using two Audison 5.1k along with Bitone. 

True Taylor is his name (Toby Speakers) he has helped me with my enclosure and is still building the Sheriffs along with home audio enclosure to boot!!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Buckyibf said:


> Im going to try to make it hoping I can get out of the Bakken in time!!! I have been working on my Dodge Challenger running Illusion tweet, Hybrid L3SE, Illusion C8 and Illusion C12XL x2 in 4th order using two Audison 5.1k along with Bitone.
> 
> True Taylor is his name (Toby Speakers) he has helped me with my enclosure and is still building the Sheriffs along with home audio enclosure to boot!!


Thats it, thats his name... I haven't met him or talked to him but I do remember meeting Toby, what a great guy he is...took his time to check out my speakers (back when I was a very young teen) and showed me what 100watts w/single 10" could do against three 12's that had 300watts.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

True is a great guy and is doing well taking over for Toby.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The Performer said:


> I probably won't need a name tag. If like last year I'll be the one person with a cooler full of Keystone and a cowboy hat. Can't miss me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I think name tags with real name and screen name is in order. With close to 100 people there, be good to put a face to a screen name.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I miss my Toby Sheriff, that little sucker sure packed a punch for a single ten with only 200watts.


I still have my Toby Sheriff that I bought in 2002. I rocked it for about 9 years on 240 watts and nobody believed me it was a single 10". It was going strong when I took it out and don't ever plan on getting rid of it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

mires said:


> I still have my Toby Sheriff that I bought in 2002. I rocked it for about 9 years on 240 watts and nobody believed me it was a single 10". It was going strong when I took it out and don't ever plan on getting rid of it.


Well mine went to my brother's ex, so it wasn't hard to let go otherwise I would of kept it. Can't imagine what the 15" version can do.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Can't imagine what the 15" version can do.


Here is a video of one on 500 watts. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_G3Jgj9_GA


----------



## sqgodz (Feb 3, 2011)

What's up guys. Anyone want to help me out rebuilding my enclosure and finishing my second? I have stalled out on the glass work and I'm too lazy for woodworking. I'm in the Humble area.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to bump up an oldish thread, but seemed the most appropriate place. 

I'm in the CC area, and renting a small shop in Robstown for builds. Im looking for someone who may want to split the meager rent on it. I'm just not in it that often, and some other apartment dweller might want a place to work out of. 

Dedicated woodworking room with table saw, router table, and all the hand power tools one should need. Air compressor, 52 amp 12v power supply, and desktop computer. ****ter in building, and the most necessary object for working down here, 30 inch shop fan. 

Very easy going management, and most other tennents are auto enthusiasts as well. Immediate neighbor keeps his bikes and vette here, and next guy down keeps his racing stuff here. 


Lmk if interested, your share would be $150 a month.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok!! Its almost that time again.. Posting this early so people can take vacation days, plan travels, etc...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...69673-aggieland-invitational-episode-iii.html

Dont miss it!! 

Gonna be lots of greatttt cars to listen to and see!


----------



## MXCRAZY123 (Apr 11, 2010)

COLLEGE STATION, TX!!!


----------



## bugsplat (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm in Round Rock and would love to come and see what others have.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bugsplat said:


> I'm in Round Rock and would love to come and see what others have.


Sweet!!! Come on out!


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

San Antonio!


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

South side of Houston.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

anybody wants some super clean 12w3's they are in the classified section and if you live close enough i have a nice sealed box you can pick up for free.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in San Antonio. Going to try to make it to Aggieland.


----------



## ScionTRG (May 29, 2014)

Austin, TX... Looking forward to another round at Aggieland...


----------



## dieselgeek (Jan 28, 2015)

Dallas here.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, I hope all of yall can make it to the big show!


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

austin here, would love to come out


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bump for exposure..


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hill Country, middle of nowhere west of San Antonio.


----------



## ViolentGentleman (Apr 5, 2015)

Houston,TX... but originally from Ingleside,Tx..


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

My mom lives in San Antonio but she's in her late 80's and probably not interested in SQ


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

ViolentGentleman said:


> Houston,TX... but originally from Ingleside,Tx..


Where at in Houston?


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Old thread, I know... However, are any of you in the Houston area any good at building sub enclosures? I have a couple ideas in my head, but have zero wood working skills. If someone was interested in possibly taking a task on (for payment of course), or if someone could recommend a trustworthy shop (preferably on the North/NW side) I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Rocky at rockstar designs. Tell him chad sent ya!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Wako Waco.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

any new members?


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Fredericksburg ... Old German town


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

Screwston, outside the loop SE side in Seabrook


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyler/Lindale area...


----------



## Golfntob (Aug 26, 2012)

Texarkana here. The Texas side.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone plan on going to any shows? I know IFO is here in San Antonio on the 3rd, and then Baytown on the 4th.


----------



## LHope40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Conroe, north of houston.


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tyler here


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Golfntob said:


> Texarkana here. The Texas side.


I grew up there. Does Texas High and Arkansas High still have the egg throwing battle during homecoming week?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Whose down for a winter g2g?


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm down.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Whose down for a winter g2g?


Would totally be down myself but no telling how everything is going. Would be much cooler than what it was this summer! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd be in fo sho!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Me me me!


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in if I'm home.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Whose down for a winter g2g?


Depends on when my car is done, but I would be down for sure.

I have the entire week between Christmas and New Years off, so if that is a possible GTG time, i would have no problems making the trip.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

McKinney here!!


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd be interested.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

When's the date, BatChad?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

SouthSyde said:


> Whose down for a winter g2g?


Sounds like fun!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Lets set it up for around North Texas so our Oklahomian brosephs can come! Dates and location is up for debate... 

Im sure I can talk to the guys at Car Toys we can use their parking lot... We can start planning it..

Thoughts?

Lets try to get our g2g back to 40+ cars!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Lets set it up for around North Texas so our Oklahomian brosephs can come! Dates and location is up for debate... 

Im sure I can talk to the guys at Car Toys we can use their parking lot... We can start planning it..

Thoughts?

Lets try to get our g2g back to 40+ cars!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Count me in....


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in depending on date


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a Texas newbie(Denton), and I'm in if I'm not on the road for work.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

keep us informed on date/place as I am interested


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jode1967 said:


> keep us informed on date/place as I am interested


Let me find a few dates that I am able to go up there, and we can all vote


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I won't have a system but I'd go just to hang out.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I won't have a system but I'd go just to hang out.



Would love to have you. And whether mine is done or not, I am down for a GTG


----------



## mustangiimatt (Aug 29, 2015)

Live in Temple, work in Killeen.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dont forget about this in the summer... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...art-iv-june-10th-11th-college-station-tx.html

We need to start settting the date for the winter one!!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

North Dallas here. Been a while...sold my last car, not much time for hobby lately. Got a new car, keeping the stock look.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Dont forget about this in the summer...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...art-iv-june-10th-11th-college-station-tx.html
> 
> We need to start settting the date for the winter one!!


The ball is in your court homeslice.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Years ago I worked for Custom Stereo & Cellular. We had a few different locations. I worked in Carrollton, N. Dallas (I think the street was Prescott) right next to Plano, and we had a couple other locations too, one was right of the highway, you could see it from the highway, don't remember which though. 

Cool place to work. I don't think they're around anymore. Back in the day I also worked for DFW Stereo in Grapevine. And last but not least Bonnie & Clyde's CB & Stereo in Dallas. Harry Hines Blvd. just past Royal lane.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

DFW Stereo is still open. I was just there the other day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

They still got that giant RF logo painted on the building?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, needs a freshen up but it's there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

If you haven't seen this post yet there is a meet in Fort Worth Dec. 5th

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-5-10-am-till-ft-worth-texas.html#post3103497


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Psyko07 said:


> If you haven't seen this post yet there is a meet in Fort Worth Dec. 5th
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-5-10-am-till-ft-worth-texas.html#post3103497


Thank you bud!


----------



## Devilman (May 11, 2014)

DFW area. Have had a system in every vehicle I've owned since I was 16 (punch 150 on 2 punch 15s! Lol) 
Can any of you Texas boys recommend a high quality "Bing" style installer in the DFW area? I've used the same installer for years but he takes foreeeeeever on any custom install and I don't wanna spend 6 months to year waiting again. 
Im wanting molded A-pillars, door panels, amp rack, & enclosure. 

Thanks, Wil


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Devilman said:


> DFW area. Have had a system in every vehicle I've owned since I was 16 (punch 150 on 2 punch 15s! Lol)
> Can any of you Texas boys recommend a high quality "Bing" style installer in the DFW area? I've used the same installer for years but he takes foreeeeeever on any custom install and I don't wanna spend 6 months to year waiting again.
> Im wanting molded A-pillars, door panels, amp rack, & enclosure.
> 
> Thanks, Wil


If you're willing to bring it down here to college station may see if mobile toys can do you a faster job. I used to work there, and can verify the work. We did tons of full custom and even Sq oriented builds.

909 University Dr. College station TX, 77845
(979)268-6066 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

upppp!


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

I used to install at circuit city back in the day by alameda mall in south Houston. Protection unlimited, audio sound concepts, a very short stint at mobile one all in the Houston area, then shades tint and alarm in kerville, and finally south point Lincoln mercury in south Austin, well when there used to be a south Austin. It seems to be one continuous city almost to San Antonio now.... 

Im trying to find someone to fix a jl amp in the Texas realm and also someone that can do custom door panels. I want to fit some zr8's in the doors of my crewmax, then something custom for a box and then the pg elite 5 channel monster I bought recently as well. I don't have the tools, place or time to do any of it anymore unfortunately. I want to try to keep a factory appearance of possible, or at least a stealthy look.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in North Dallas- Frisco.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Rob4607 said:


> I used to install at circuit city back in the day by alameda mall in south Houston. Protection unlimited, audio sound concepts, a very short stint at mobile one all in the Houston area, then shades tint and alarm in kerville, and finally south point Lincoln mercury in south Austin, well when there used to be a south Austin. It seems to be one continuous city almost to San Antonio now....
> 
> Im trying to find someone to fix a jl amp in the Texas realm and also someone that can do custom door panels. I want to fit some zr8's in the doors of my crewmax, then something custom for a box and then the pg elite 5 channel monster I bought recently as well. I don't have the tools, place or time to do any of it anymore unfortunately. I want to try to keep a factory appearance of possible, or at least a stealthy look.


Sent you a PM.

I'm located in Fort Worth.


----------



## Bacovish (Mar 6, 2016)

Bastrop area. About 20 miles east of austin


----------



## VirtuousF150 (Aug 13, 2015)

Southeast Texas here. I'm around the Beaumont area.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## tx4wl (May 14, 2013)

north dallas here


----------



## VirtuousF150 (Aug 13, 2015)

Anybody know any good shops around the SETX area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Seems like a meet is in order soon.. Who is left?

ME!


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Seems like a meet is in order soon.. Who is left?
> 
> 
> 
> ME!




I've got a new baby at home so leaving town is out for me right now but I'd be down for something in Houston if it happens. And I actually have a workign system for once too!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Just outside Houston here. Sad that it is the 4th largest city and I don't think we have any shows any more. At one time it seemed like there was one a month....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

dawaro said:


> Just outside Houston here. Sad that it is the 4th largest city and I don't think we have any shows any more. At one time it seemed like there was one a month....


While it isnt Houston, there is a show in Tyler on 12/3 and another in Plano on 12/10.
Go to FB and follow the Red River Shootout page for updates on shows. I am hosting 8-9 this season


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

dawaro said:


> Just outside Houston here. Sad that it is the 4th largest city and I don't think we have any shows any more. At one time it seemed like there was one a month....


We have meets/shows all the time in Texas, just a couple hours driving.. Come out next time! We have a great group of guys!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tational-sq-sound-tournament.html#post4457826

Come to compete against or demo some of the best cars in the US of A!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm from Texas.. you may have heard of me... I'm pretty famous..


----------



## Dustin (Jan 5, 2015)

Just south of Houston here. Doing my first SQ build based entirely on what I've learned here. There's some local shops that sell high end equipment, but the demos I've gotten left a lot to be desired. I've never heard what I imagine a properly tuned SQ setup sounds like, my non-eq'd budget cans blow anything I've heard out of the water. I'd love to hear what a real tuned SQ system sounds like. May have to make the drive somewhere. Houston really is a strange city for hobby groups in general, especially considering the population.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dustin said:


> Just south of Houston here. Doing my first SQ build based entirely on what I've learned here. There's some local shops that sell high end equipment, but the demos I've gotten left a lot to be desired. I've never heard what I imagine a properly tuned SQ setup sounds like, my non-eq'd budget cans blow anything I've heard out of the water. I'd love to hear what a real tuned SQ system sounds like. May have to make the drive somewhere. Houston really is a strange city for hobby groups in general, especially considering the population.


Yea, not much as far as pure sq shops, there is one that does good fab work though...

Make it to college station, there will be PLENTY of good sq cars to listen to. Lots of big names from all over the US


----------



## jones83 (Dec 31, 2016)

From Houston here. Looking to build my first SQ system using GB audiofrogs. Pretty excited to get started.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jones83 said:


> From Houston here. Looking to build my first SQ system using GB audiofrogs. Pretty excited to get started.


Nice!! Who is doing your build?


----------



## jones83 (Dec 31, 2016)

Not sure who will do it yet. Still trying to find out who is the "Bing" of Houston. haha


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jones83 said:


> Not sure who will do it yet. Still trying to find out who is the "Bing" of Houston. haha


Look up Rocky from Rockstar designs... He is up in the North side, tell him Chad sent ya!


----------



## Hardware Addict (Feb 10, 2017)

Houston here, from the 290/NW side. Doing a Veloster build. Been in and out of the hobby since my teens. Would love to meet up with some folks. May make it to the College Station show.


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Rocky. We worked together way back in '94 at Best Buy Willowbrook. I probably haven't seen him in 20 years.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Hardware Addict said:


> Houston here, from the 290/NW side. Doing a Veloster build. Been in and out of the hobby since my teens. Would love to meet up with some folks. May make it to the College Station show.


That is close to where I am at. I am in the Willowbrook/ tomball area.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

Dustin said:


> Just south of Houston here. Doing my first SQ build based entirely on what I've learned here. There's some local shops that sell high end equipment, but the demos I've gotten left a lot to be desired. I've never heard what I imagine a properly tuned SQ setup sounds like, my non-eq'd budget cans blow anything I've heard out of the water. I'd love to hear what a real tuned SQ system sounds like. May have to make the drive somewhere. Houston really is a strange city for hobby groups in general, especially considering the population.


The biggest issues are while most may think that shops make a lot of money doing custom work it is just the opposite. The quick installs with a HU, couple of amps and replacing the factory speakers are the bread and butter that keeps shops open. When you tie your installers up on custom work you limit the ability to take care of the bread and butter...

Custom work requires a lot of time and money. In the current 'instant gratification" world we live in fewer and fewer are willing to make either of those commitments to a car stereo.

As far spread out as the Houston area is it is harder to find enough customers for one location for custom work. It is a supply/demand issue like all other business models. You focus on the demand for what you supply...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

dawaro said:


> The biggest issues are while most may think that shops make a lot of money doing custom work it is just the opposite. The quick installs with a HU, couple of amps and replacing the factory speakers are the bread and butter that keeps shops open. When you tie your installers up on custom work you limit the ability to take care of the bread and butter...
> 
> Custom work requires a lot of time and money. In the current 'instant gratification" world we live in fewer and fewer are willing to make either of those commitments to a car stereo.
> 
> As far spread out as the Houston area is it is harder to find enough customers for one location for custom work. It is a supply/demand issue like all other business models. You focus on the demand for what you supply...


You are absolutely 101% correct!


----------

